# I want to grow nuts, to eat.



## Mntn Man (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to plant nut trees that will produce nuts that we can harvest and eat. Pistacios would be awesome, but it doesn't look like they would do well in east-central Nebraska. Do any of you have a suggestion of something that would work? Hazelnuts, maybe? I realize it will take years to produce nuts. It is on a family property that hopefully will be passed on to my children.

The soil will be sandy with a high water table.

It would be great if you could provide information like specific cultivars, size to plant, time til fruit, etc. I have started looking around, but it is easy to get information overload.

I also would like to plant fuji apple trees (among other fruit trees). Do you think they would do well here? There is a red delicious tree on the property that usually has nice big apples in the fall.

Thanks in advance.


----------

